# Trying to do something :)



## ipMems (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm from Russia, so english isn't my "mothers" language 

But i'm trying to make songs for the foreign public 

May be, there you'll find much mistakes, but i'll study the Lessons 

at first this song:

SUPERSTAR BELOW THE ZERO

Helicopters moving in the sky.
You are clean and cold,
Sending kisses to the TV eyes.
Ice around the world.

You are shining like a morning sun!
Show them your shoes!
You are standing  they have to must run.
Switch on terrible fuzz!

And now you are a real Superstar,
And now try to be a Hero!
And now you will see, how much you are,
The Hero, who is below Zero?

You are shining like an evening moon,
Crossing yellow arms.
They will turn you into a fool soon!
Nobody does harms.

You were chosen for the beauty Game,
Show it and prove it!
And remember, no more chance again!
Switch on dangerous groove!

And now you are a real Superstar,
And now try to be a Hero!
And now you will see, how much you are,
The Hero, who is below Zero?

15.11.07  15.03.08  11.05.08


----------



## ipMems (Jun 26, 2012)

YOU&#8217;VE SURPRISED ME

You are drawing me
During morning tea.
I am drawing you
During night&#8217;s review.

Life is looking like
New Year confetti.
Let me touch your hand,
Tea is so pure!

You&#8217;ve surprised me
By orange letter
On the violet leaves.

You&#8217;ve surprised me
By orange letter
On the violet leaves...

Building both we are
My home emploi,
Where you&#8217;re kissing me
High upstairs.

We are loving that
Supremathic flat.
We are drinking tea,
Tea is the best!

You&#8217;ve surprised me
By orange letter
On the violet leaves.

You&#8217;ve surprised me
By orange letter
On the violet leaves...

31.10.08 &#8211; 08.11.08


----------



## ipMems (Jul 7, 2012)

ANORTHER

Another day, another world
And line across blue sky.
I&#8217;ve thought enough, enough I&#8217;ve told.

You play the game, but game is real.
And something more and more.
And may be I&#8217;ve invented wheel.

Beautiful Stranger, writing an endless story!
Tell me about the Fish in northern sea!

Tell me so, why? Do you see
Something above city C.?
Swimming across northern sea &#8211;
Save me in Order!

Tell me so, what &#8211; No or Yes?
Will you approach city S.?
Everyone choose our quest&#8230;
&#8230;Draw me &#8220;anorther&#8221;!

Another day, another night,
Tomorrow, present, past.
You tried to guess, but I was tired.

You&#8217;ve found third, I&#8217;ve found fourth &#8211;
Just near Polar Star.
Go to the Shore and watch the North!

Beautiful Stranger, having an endless glory!
Move up your fingers, closing jalousie!

Tell me so, why? Do you see
Something above city C.?
Swimming across northern sea &#8211;
Save me in Order!

Tell me so, what &#8211; No or Yes?
Will you approach city S.?
Starring the Beautiful Guest,
Draw me &#8220;anorther&#8221;!

26.08.07


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 11, 2012)

Interesting stuff. A few links you may want to check out. 

See this thread: http://www.usmessageboard.com/writing/63052-how-does-one-start-writing-2.html#post1114329

Practical Tips on Writing a Book from 23 Brilliant Authors | NeuroTribes
How to Write a Novel Using the Snowflake Method | eHow.com
201 Ways to Arouse Your Creativity | Write to Done
Nobody Tells This to Beginners | artistmotherteacher.com
Fifty (50!) Tools Which Can Help You in Writing
20 Common Grammar Mistakes That (Almost) Everyone Makes | LitReactor


One of my favorite writers. "If you the writer succumb to the idea that the audience is too stupid, then there are two pitfalls. Number one is the avant-garde pitfall, where you dont worry about making yourself accessible or relevant. You worry about making your work structurally and technically cutting-edge, making the appropriate intertextual references. Not really caring about whether youre communicating with a reader who cares something about that feeling in the stomach which is why we read. Then, the other end of it is very crass, cynical, commercial pieces of fiction that are done in a formulaic wayessentially television on the pagethat manipulate the reader, that set out grotesquely simplified stuff in a childishly riveting way."  David Foster Wallace  David Foster Wallace - Salon.com


----------



## ipMems (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, thank You, midcan5, for the interesting links! I'll read them unhurriedly  not long ago i've read the book about "how to become the writer" by Stiven King, translated on russian... very good reading! many useful knowledges i found there!


----------



## ipMems (Jul 12, 2012)

hm... interesting... in the last link, about grammer mistakes - at the very beginning found the part about "who" and "whom"... as for me, this is very simple and absolutely automatic... it's because of that in russian "who" and "whom" are separated greatly - "kto" is "who", and "kogo" is "whom"... there's one thing, named in russian "padezh", that is very useful in this occasion... and there is no "padezh" in english language, so it's difficult to explain what it is... but in such case that is very acceptable thing!


----------

